# Wood for bacon, hickory, pecan or apple



## atcnick (Feb 10, 2013)

I've got a pork belly curing in Pops cure in the fridge.  Im trying to decide what would or combination of wood to use.   I have a bunch of pecan and hickory wood and can get some apple chunks and logs.  Any suggestions?

Also,  on a side note.  My pork belly has been curing for a day in the fridge.  My wife just got back from church and noticed the power was out in the garage and my curing fridge was in the upper 50's and I had her stick a thermapen in the brine and it was 47F.    It's about 65F outside, and they bellies are brining in about a gallon and a half sized containers.    Should I keep going or toss it?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've never had pecan smoked bacon...wonder what that would taste like?  Good I bet.

I like both hickory and apple and would try a combo!!

How long has the temp been above 40 degrees?  If less than 4 hours get some ice and put in the brine.  That should help.  If more than four hours....toss it!

Good Luck and Get Smokin'

Bill


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 10, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> I've never had pecan smoked bacon...wonder what that would taste like?  Good I bet.
> 
> I like both hickory and apple and would try a combo!!
> 
> ...


No pecan trees up there???

Craig


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 10, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> No pecan trees up there???
> 
> Craig


Plenty Craig...just haven't tried it with bacon....you?


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 10, 2013)

I usually smoke with Pecan and or Hickory........My last batch, I used Apple wood.....I was not impressed as with Hickory or Pecan......But that was just my opinion........As far as the temp goes, I would refer back to the 4 hour rule myself.....If you are going to ice it down put the ice in a zip top bag to prevent dilution of your wet cure......ShoneyBoy


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 10, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Plenty Craig...just haven't tried it with bacon....you?


Have two pecan trees in the yard...

Use it for most everything...

I think there should be a smoke detector test at one of the gatherings...

5 judges and 5 or 6 types of wood same meat or abts ..see who can identify which is which...

I would bet that it would show that not many people know what wood is providing the flavor..

 Craig


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 10, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Have two pecan trees in the yard...
> 
> Use it for most everything...
> 
> ...


Interesting!


----------



## geerock (Feb 10, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Have two pecan trees in the yard...
> 
> Use it for most everything...
> 
> ...


Had an uncle from Mississippi that was a smoker all his life and whom I learned from and he said the same thing.....he, and every other pitmaster he knew, could identify hickory smoke and sometimes oak.  That was it.  When I used to visit before he passed we would go to some backroad bbq joints that had pitmasters that had been there forever and they would say the same thing.  I get a charge out of those that first use one wood then "layer" on a second smoke flavor and tell you what it is.  Have them try that with someone elses cook and I guarantee they can't tell. .


----------



## atcnick (Feb 10, 2013)

Decided to chunk it.   I got a hound dog that's fixing to be happy happy happy!


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 10, 2013)

atcnick said:


> Decided to chunk it. I got a hound dog that's fixing to be happy happy happy!


Prolly a good idea..

          Craig


----------



## atcnick (Feb 10, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Prolly a good idea..
> 
> Craig


The dog thought so too


----------

